# Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???



## Marc_HBNord (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe hier ja in einen anderen Beitrag Fragen zum Besatz meines Gartenteiches gemacht, und den Teich dort auch beschrieben.

http://i31.tinypic.com/ji1d8o.jpg

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, nur "kleine" Arten einzusetzen, damit ich auch noch andere Tiere im Teich bewundern kann.

Meine Wahl ist auf __ Moderlieschen und Elritzen (evt Goldelritzen) gefallen.

Gute Wahl?
Wieviele sollten es pro Art denn nun sein?

Danke 

Marc


----------



## jochen (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hi Marc,

sehr gute Wahl...

an deiner Stelle würde ich den Teich mit etwa 15-20 Goldelritzen,
und 10 __ Moderlieschen besetzen.

Ich kenne deinen Teich leider nicht, hab in letzter Zeit wenig Zeit für das Forum gefunden,
ich würde dir raten an einer Stelle am Teich eine kleine Strömung für die sauerstoffliebenden Elritzen zu schaffen.
Am besten den Filtereinlauf so einleiten, das die Strömung kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt, so schaffst du eine gute Oberflächenbewegung.
Durch eine Oberflächenströmung bekommst du den Sauerstoff am effektivsten in das Wasser.


----------



## Plätscher (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marc,
> 
> 
> ich würde dir raten an einer Stelle am Teich eine kleine Strömung für die sauerstoffliebenden Elritzen zu schaffen.
> ...



Hallo,

das ist bei Goldelritzen nicht nötig. Es ist eine andere Art wie unsere einheimischen Elritzen, die etwas Strömung bevorzugen.


----------



## chromis (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Die beiden Arten wären bestimmt eine gute Wahl, belasten auch den Teich nicht zu sehr. Zusätzliches Futter erübrigt sich auch.

Wenn Du schlau bist und Geduld hast, dann lässt Du den Teich dieses Jahr in Ruhe und besetzt erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo,

falls du Eisvögel in der Nähe hast, nimm lieber normale Elritzen...

Die Goldelritzen sind wegen der guten Sichtbarkeit eine bevorzugte Beute, wie ich wieder feststellen musste ...:evil 

Axel


----------



## Plätscher (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> falls du Eisvögel in der Nähe hast, nimm lieber normale Elritzen...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mit Goldelritzen einen Eisvogel anlocken könnte, würde ich ihn damit gerne füttern.
Leider werden sie immer seltener, schade.


----------



## Superjo40 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Der Teich ist sehr schön - aber er sieht sehr flach aus. An das Überwintern denken!

Gruß JO:smoki


----------



## Marc_HBNord (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*



			
				Superjo40 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teich ist sehr schön - aber er sieht sehr flach aus. An das Überwintern denken!
> 
> Gruß JO:smoki



Das täuscht, die Tiefzone ist 1,40 tief.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mit Goldelritzen einen Eisvogel anlocken könnte, würde ich ihn damit gerne füttern.
> Leider werden sie immer seltener, schade.



Naja, so selten ist er nicht mehr. Laut den letzten Bericht den ich gelesen hatte haben sich die Bestände gut erholt.

Alleine 3 Paare brüten 800m Luftlinie von mir, die kann ich aber nicht alle durchfüttern ...



> An einer lotrechten oder leicht nach vorn geneigten Steilwand aus Lehm oder festem Sand, die unbewachsen, trocken und frei von zu vielen Wurzeln ist, wird möglichst im oberen Abschnitt eine Höhle gegraben.



Da sollte mal umgeschrieben werden, bei uns gibt es keine Steilwände ...
Sie "wohnen" bei uns in einem kleinen Moor mit grossen Baumbestand  

Kauf die viele Goldelritzen, von meinen 50 sind kaum noch welche über ...

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo Axel,

was sind bitte Blaubärblinge?
Ich kann dazu im Netz nix finden.
Fried-oder Raubfisch?

Danke und Gruß
Andy


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo Andy


			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> was sind bitte Blaubärblinge?
> Ich kann dazu im Netz nix finden.
> Fried-oder Raubfisch?



Sorry heissen Blaubandbärblinge, Friedfisch...

Link

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Dankeschön 

Haben die bei Dir schon mal andere Fische angeknabbert,
im Winter bei Futterknappheit?


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo


			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Dankeschön
> 
> Haben die bei Dir schon mal andere Fische angeknabbert,
> im Winter bei Futterknappheit?



Nein, alle Fische sind nach dem Winter unangeknabbert, vollzählig und in einem Stück wieder unter dem Eis vorgekommen.
Die Blaubandbärblinge machten genau wie die anderen Fische Winterruhe .

So etwas wird wohl nur in Extremsitiationen vorkommen, das dürfte dann aber bei vielen Lebewesen so sein. Wenn ich meine Malawibarsche 2 Wochen nicht füttern würde, werden sie auch über die schwächsten herfallen um zu überleben. Sie vertragen sich aber seit fast 10 Jahren in meinem 700l Becken.

Also nicht verrückt machen lassen ...

Was mir gerade so einfällt: 
Wie war das mit den Sonnenbarschen und Jungfischregulierung ?
Meine 3 sind umgeben von fremden Jungfischen, das werden eher mehr anstatt weniger 

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hab da nur gerade was gelesen, das Schleien und Karpfen
angefressen wurden, aber eben wie Du sagst unter extremer
Futterknappheit.

Danke für die Hilfe, mal schaun
wo ich solche bekomme.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Marc_HBNord (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

So, habe jetzt gestern Fische in meinen Teich gesetzt, und zwar:

20 Goldelritzen
15 __ Moderlieschen
8 Gründlinge (leider ist einer gestorben)

Sieht ganz schön wenig aus, weil die noch sehr klein sind.

Besatz so in Ordnung?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

huuui,

aus den 15 __ Moderlieschen werden dann sicher nächstes Jahr dann 150 ...






im Frühjahr solltest du dann öfter mal abends ein paar Kerzen an den Teich stellen und etwas __ wein in den Teich kippen

dann wirds schon klappen und du wirst ruck zuck Fischpapi





Viel Erfolg !

PS: mehr Fischies würd ich erstmal nicht reinpacken wollt ich damit sagen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo Marc!



			
				Marc_HBNord schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Goldelritzen
> 15 Moderlieschen
> 8 Gründlinge (leider ist einer gestorben)



Mit dem Besatz kannst Du nächstes Jahr hier auch mitreden.

Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche. Ich hatte nur 3 Gründlinge und jetzt ......  

Mehr als 20 Stück sind schon verschenkt aber das habe ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass es jetzt weniger sind.

  Ich brauch ein Geburtenreglerfisch!

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo Volker,

vielleicht schafft ja ein Sonnenbarsch abhilfe. Orfen würd ich dir bei deiner Teichgröße nicht empfehlen.

Oder Du stellst ein Wilkommensschild für den Herrn __ Reiher auf ;-)


----------



## Plätscher (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> vielleicht schafft ja ein Sonnenbarsch abhilfe. Orfen würd ich dir bei deiner Teichgröße nicht empfehlen.
> 
> Oder Du stellst ein Wilkommensschild für den Herrn __ Reiher auf ;-)



Warum keine Orfen? 12000l reichen dicke für einen kleinen Schwarm. Auf jeden Fall besser wie Goldfische, sie vermehren sich nicht so stark.

Dem Reiher ist es egal ob bunte od. getarnte Fische. Wenn er kommt dann frist er, da hilft dann nur noch ein adäquater Reiherschutz.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich meinte doch mit meiner Aussage den Volker (Frettechenfreund) wegen dieser seiner Aussage 





> Mehr als 20 Stück sind schon verschenkt aber das habe ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass es jetzt weniger sind.
> 
> Ich brauch ein Geburtenreglerfisch!



und er hat eben nur 6500L und da wirds meines Erachtens eng mit nem Orfenschwarm (vorallem später wenn se groß sind)

  

und wenn er eben keinen Dezimierfisch einsetzten möchte soll er ein Schild für den Herrn __ Reiher hinstellen, am besten mit nem großen Roten Pfeil der auf den Teich deutet und drunterschreiben *heute __ Moderlieschen im Angebot - friss 3 und zahl keins*


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Hallo Zusammen!

Also zu Thema " Reiher " möchte ich hier nichts mehr schreiben.

Sonnenbarsch:

Ja das habe ich mir schon überlegt. Ich habe auch schon alles versucht hier einen zu bekommen, der Winterhart ist.

Nur bekomme ich hier keinen.

Naja, hab ja bis nächsten Frühling Zeit.

.


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

Liebes Volkerlein,

dann eröffne doch mal unter der Rubrik "*Flohmarkt Suche*" einen Thread mit dem Titel "*Suche winterharten Sonnenbarsch PLZ 587**[/URL]*Flohmarkt Suche[/B]" einen Thread mit dem Titel "*"

Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück - auf jeden Fall: Versuch mach kluch - und kostet ja nix.

 
Elschen[/url]*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fische sollen rein, aber wieviele???*

kannst auch hier mal suchen, hier gibt die möglichkeit einer Umkreissuche
http://www.deine-tierwelt.de


----------

